# Chicco Trevi, Liteway, or Capri stroller? Need help deciding...



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Mods, please move this if it's in the wrong forum.

I'm looking to get a lightweight stroller so I can take DS (7 months) on the bus. (There's no way I can lift a baby AND my massive travel system stroller up the steps of the city bus!)

I've been looking at the Chiccos because I like the way they fold, they seem well-made, maneuver well, and - most important







- the price is right.
But I can't decide.

The Capri is the lightest at 11 lbs, but doesn't seem as nice or comfortable as the others, doesn't have the full recline for a newborn, and the clip is terribly hard to latch (not good when you're trying to hold a squirmy baby in one arm while you scramble onto the bus). I barely felt like I was carrying anything though, and it has the shoulder carry strap.

The Liteway is 16 lbs and has a nicer canopy, an automatic latching clip, and seems more comfy for long walks (and has the neat backpack basket thingy). Definitely noticeably heavier than the Capri.

The Trevi is only 3 lbs heavier than the Liteway at 19 lbs and has the nicest canopy and is more like a travel system stroller as far as amenities but about 5 lbs lighter than my Graco. There's actually no cons to this thing except it's a little bigger/bulkier than the Liteway and, well, a little heavier.

Ugh! Too many choices! Hubby says I'm "nuking" it and should just pick one since they're all nice but I want to pick the BEST! Sigh...

Anyone use any of these? Likes? Dislikes? Opinions on what's best for bus travel? Help me decide!









Thanks!

Oh yeah. We're also considering a Baby Jogger City Mini. More expensive but AWESOME! When the sales associate said "watch how it folds", pulled the handle, and it instantly folded in half, I gasped in awe!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Have you looked at the peg perego pliko p3? It's a bit heavier, but folds small and feels just like a travel system stroller when open. You can often find them on craigslist or buy older models online to get them cheaper (I got mine at albeebaby.com in 2008, and got a steal because it was a 2007 model).


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

for bus travel I would go with a Maclaren all the way - either a triumph or a quest. We have a quest, it has been everywhere in 4 years and looks great still. It has a carry handle on the side and is light enough so I can carry DD in one arm and stroller in the other. I've tossed it down flights of steps in a subway station, folded it up and stored it under our feet on the train/bus, it is awesome. You can buy older models for cheap. They recline, have a decent sized basket, fold up super small. Here's one website that sells older models:
http://www.babydealz.com/noname1.html


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the britax blink, I got it for 89$ on diapers.com. I love it, it weights I think 16lbs but holds up to 55lbs I think. It has a carrying strap, is easy to open and close with baby in hands (once you get the hang of it of course) has a nice canapy, basket, and zippered pouch on the back. It reclines really far. It is def worth looking at IMO.

I searched forever for the perfect stroller without spending a ton and this was by far the best for the price that fit what I needed the best.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

If you're going to be using it a lot, get the best one you can afford. I'll second the suggestion for a Maclaren Triumph or Quest. They are light and manueverable while still very comfortable for the baby. The baby jogger is pretty awesome too. If you are going to be using it twice a week or more for the next 3 years, get a good one that you like--you'll get your money's worth and more.

Also, a more robust stroller can carry a lot more shopping. Something to consider.


----------

